# Gammi's



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

Just wanted to let y'all know if you are using gammi offset circle hooks for drum go to something else or test every hook before using it. While drum fishing yesterday we had 2 of them break at the bend just behind the barb while hooked up with fish causing the fish to be lost. 

Guess I should have listened to Kenny.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

That is not good.... 

I'm not a fanboy of any particular hook, but as a testament to a particular brand, I fish live finger mullet here in our parts with a 50lb. bite leader and a #1 Owner Light Mutu circle, rigged eyeless snell. While I mostly target snook or slot reds with this setup, I have caught everything from lowly monkfish, to a 65-ish lb drum (didn't get him on a scale, but he weighed as much as my son at the time) on them. Not to mention numerous nurse sharks, large jacks and permits, and rays. Never had one straighten or break, even at that size. That is just bad business.

Don't know what Kenny told you, but if he knows something, please pass it along for the rest of us peeps. Is there a problem particular to this geometry, or a specific size, etc?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Heard a lot of problems with the gammi's so I just stay away. Bending, breaking, unbuttoning in the wash. If your stuck with them bend out the offset it's most likely causing an early hookup ( not around the jaw) if that's the case it will put to much pressure towards the point causing bending and breaking. Taking out the offset should better your chances on a solid hookup and lessen the chances of failing. Or pitch them plenty of other hooks out there


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

solid7 said:


> That is not good....
> 
> Don't know what Kenny told you, but if he knows something, please pass it along for the rest of us peeps. Is there a problem particular to this geometry, or a specific size, etc?


Do a search. Kenny and I have commented on the $hittyness of the Gami circles on many occasions. Bottom line is, if you use them they will cost you fish! If you like circle hooks for drum fishing Eagle Claw makes an awesome one L2004EL 10/0. I started using them this fall and they are 21 for 20 on spiked hookups. The only lost fish was one I felt the head shake and felt the pop out where it must have caught just the tongue not the jaw. Prior to this year I used a different model Eagle Claw hook with a slight offset. The 2004's have no offset and are billfish approved. 
Gami's are not really circle hooks and have too large a gap between the point and the shaft. YOU WILL LOOSE FISH ON GAMI CIRCLES!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

That 2004el is a dayum fine hook and a bargain can't remember exactly what I paid but it was under $10 for 17. Nothing but those some ssw's and demon10/0's left in my box.


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

I have caught plenty of fish on them and alot of people like them but they have cost me 2 drum this week so I plan on going to the eagle claws circles


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I like EC circles if I'm doin anything big besides rays.....It's the only brand circle I really ever use for sharks, I'm mostly a j hook man though


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Just as they said EC L2004 is the best out there right now unless you feel the need to use the Owner 5174 10/0. Same hook Owner just hit the market first. I've been using both now for three years and like Gilly said not many fish lost. 50 pack of the Eagle Claws run 28 bucks, where as the Owner's run the same for 14 hooks and must be ordered at that.


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

I plan on using the eagle claws again but I like the 8/0 just as well as a 10/0


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Try the 7/0 circle seas and the 9/0s to if you can find them. Not as big of a hook but dang they hook up good


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Do they make the eagle claw with a bent eye for snelling?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes I have a few, the wires kinda light, i landed a 26in drum on one no problem plus a good hookup.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

I have never had a Gami break but they sure do not like to hold a point for long. I have used Owner 8/0 10/0 for the last 2 years with no issues. Thanks for the EC info I will try them out next week if I can find some.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Learned my lesson on Gammis several years ago while striper fishing the bar at HI. Fought a 15-20 lber to my feet, reached down to lip it, and there wasn't a hook. The hook came unbuttoned and was hanging from the shocker. Switched to Daichii 10/0s, pricey at $2.00 ea and the ECs.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Islander80 said:


> Do they make the eagle claw with a bent eye for snelling?


There used to be one. I am not sure if the new 2004 is replacement though. I snell my hooks with the straight eye. Go on from the point side not the back.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Islander80 said:


> Do they make the eagle claw with a bent eye for snelling?


 I believe the L2222 is the bent eye version of the 2004 but I don't know if it's made bigger than a 6/0 or 7/0. I know it's an inline


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Big George Saved me a Long walk back to my Jeep One Night, Gave me a Gami 9/0 J, only time I ever Used a Gami (Owner Man Here SSW 10/0) Hooked up with a Big Drum (caught 5 that night) POP, reeled back in and the hook Broke right above the barb... Never again... 9/0 VMC stainless For My J's and 10/0 Owner SSW for Semi-Circles... JAM


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I've broke a couple of Gammi j's 8/0 on big drum. VMC j's 8-9/0 or Mustad demon 10/0 circle for me. 

Islander80.. don't worry about the eye just use it as a stopfor your snell. Better yet use a crimped loop, you'll get a better hookup rate with the crimped loop.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

cooper138 said:


> I believe the L2222 is the bent eye version of the 2004 but I don't know if it's made bigger than a 6/0 or 7/0. I know it's an inline


Thats right, no larger then 7/0 but the 7/0 is not much smaller then a 10/0 Mustad demon. I caught quite a few big drum on that hook before this year.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I used to swear by the Gammi Circles, but after losing 4 fish , (striper) two to bent hooks and two to bending, (all hooks were frim the same pack),I will never use them again for Striper. Owner SSW or Mustad Demons for me.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Used to use the gami octopus circles 8/0 and loved them. Never had the issues of pulling off fish, etc. Abour 3 yrs ago, i am guessing they changed their hook sharpening process. It became a pos. I had about 20 bent tips and complete breaks i saved. They were bending on puppy drum and dogfish, not just big drum. I now use an eagle claw octopus circle L7228-bpg in 8/0 for spiking. I did lose a drum due to a bent tip this yr. When holding the rod, i usually use the gami 10/0 j hook and havent had any issues with those.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NC-Travis said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know if you are using gammi offset circle hooks for drum go to something else or test every hook before using it. While drum fishing yesterday we had 2 of them break at the bend just behind the barb while hooked up with fish causing the fish to be lost.
> 
> Guess I should have listened to Kenny.


 "I tried to warn ya"...... JUST SAY NO!!  Hear ya'll are smoke'n em up that way.... 



savfish said:


> Used to use the gami octopus circles 8/0 and loved them. Never had the issues of pulling off fish, etc. Abour 3 yrs ago, i am guessing they changed their hook sharpening process. It became a pos. I had about 20 bent tips and complete breaks i saved. They were bending on puppy drum and dogfish, not just big drum. I now use an eagle claw octopus circle L7228-bpg in 8/0 for spiking. I did lose a drum due to a bent tip this yr. When holding the rod, i usually use the gami 10/0 j hook and havent had any issues with those.


 Travis,this is the guy I was referring to when I told you "some folks" really loved that hook... Glad to see you're over to the "darkside" again Phil...


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

We had a decent day Wednesday but its been slow since hopefully the heard is still north of us


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

They are Travis,but some of them have crept south as well...  Gonna spread the crowds out a bit,which is a good thing.....


----------



## Abu caster (Sep 26, 2007)

I like the Eagle Claw L197 in 9/0 they have never let me down. I like a straight shank for snelling I believe it helps the lever action of a circle hook. This hook in my opinion has the best shape of any circle hook out there. Nice slow curve to the circle and no hang nail and a nice wide gap for big bait.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

It think ima start fishin 4/0 SS trebles. No more worries on bent hooks


----------



## Sea Fisher (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you happen to know the model # on those 9/0 VMC's? I bought some at a shop on Hatteras about 5 years ago and haven't seen um since anywhere.


JAM said:


> Big George Saved me a Long walk back to my Jeep One Night, Gave me a Gami 9/0 J, only time I ever Used a Gami (Owner Man Here SSW 10/0) Hooked up with a Big Drum (caught 5 that night) POP, reeled back in and the hook Broke right above the barb... Never again... 9/0 VMC stainless For My J's and 10/0 Owner SSW for Semi-Circles... JAM


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Once you go owner you never go back


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Youngbuck757. said:


> Once you go owner you never go back



I did. Owner SSW circle looks exactly the same as a Gami. I wont take another chance with that style. If they made a resonable priced Mutu in 10/0 then I would give them a shot. But the SSW is as bad as the Gami.


----------



## Abu caster (Sep 26, 2007)

Eagle Claw L197 Nuff Said


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Mustad giant tuna 9/0. Land any fish in the ocean. Small enough for a drum strong enough for a grander tuna


----------



## gomlin (Sep 17, 2013)

Isn't that EC 197 an offset hook? I am a total novice at surf fishing but I have read a lot of opinions that the in-line circle hooks are safer for the fish and more likely to hook up in the mouth? I'm looking to make up some rigs for shark fishing, drum fishing, and close in surf fishing. Still trying to learn what to use.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Pick up some L2004's on the cheap from eBay. They will do everything you need them to from sharks to drum and in between. I prefer black hooks over shiny silver or SS.


----------



## Abu caster (Sep 26, 2007)

gomlin said:


> Isn't that EC 197 an offset hook? I am a total novice at surf fishing but I have read a lot of opinions that the in-line circle hooks are safer for the fish and more likely to hook up in the mouth? I'm looking to make up some rigs for shark fishing, drum fishing, and close in surf fishing. Still trying to learn what to use.


No they are not offset.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Good info on the Gammi circles. Been a big fan of them for freshwater but will stay away!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

gilly21 said:


> Pick up some L2004's on the cheap from eBay. They will do everything you need them to from sharks to drum and in between. I prefer black hooks over shiny silver or SS.


EC has perfected their coating, all other black nickel hooks have tip problems, never had one outa eagle claws


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

JAM said:


> Big George Saved me a Long walk back to my Jeep One Night, Gave me a Gami 9/0 J, only time I ever Used a Gami (Owner Man Here SSW 10/0) Hooked up with a Big Drum (caught 5 that night) POP, reeled back in and the hook Broke right above the barb... Never again... 9/0 VMC stainless For My J's and 10/0 Owner SSW for Semi-Circles... JAM


Dam I used to love those VMC Stainless hooks. Sharp as h3ll too. I just didn't like having to pay three dollars for one hook. I remember you and I discussing them on the point one night long ago when the fish were biting in all the china grass.

I too use the EC L2004 now. Like I've said before. If's its good enough for a Big Gag Bottom fishing, it's good enough to drum fish with too.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Sea Fisher said:


> Do you happen to know the model # on those 9/0 VMC's? I bought some at a shop on Hatteras about 5 years ago and haven't seen um since anywhere.


I found some one day on the internet but had to buy them through Canada. As for sharpness, they had almost a blade on the inside of the point. I stuck one through my thumb nail one night.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Ryan Y said:


> Dam I used to love those VMC Stainless hooks. Sharp as h3ll too. I just didn't like having to pay three dollars for one hook. I remember you and I discussing them on the point one night long ago when the fish were biting in all the china grass.
> 
> I too use the EC L2004 now. Like I've said before. If's its good enough for a Big Gag Bottom fishing, it's good enough to drum fish with too.


Switched even you over to the darkside, i noticed that last year.


----------



## offroad (Sep 16, 2011)

*just my 2c*

Been using Gami inline occtopus circle straight eye non offset (265415) for reds & sharks for a few years now and have never had this hook fail. Out for reds the other day and hooked this 5 ft'r on a redfish rig with a 5/0 !!


View attachment 10459


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Broke a gami in half on the second fish of the night last night... Never use again!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

offroad said:


> Been using Gami inline occtopus circle straight eye non offset (265415) for reds & sharks for a few years now and have never had this hook fail. Out for reds the other day and hooked this 5 ft'r on a redfish rig with a 5/0 !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 10459


 Won't come unbuttoned with those as easily as with the offset.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Drumboy sorry bout your Luck but if, and I know this is a Stretch, people would just listen, then stuff like that would not happen. In this Thread there are 4 People that have the Combined Fishing experience, that is longer then this Country is alive.. Not just been fishin for over 200 years but fishin EVERYDAY Every year.. Not just somethin we do on Vacation 2 times a year, its part of our Lives.. So Question if you Must, but some of us have been there done that and told you all about it. It's you choice whether you listen or Not.. We do not make this Sh1t Up.. 
JAM


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> We do not make this Sh1t Up..


Amen.


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

Yea like I said I had been warned about Gamakatsu circles but I didn't listen and learned the hard way. Now I'm back to my cheap/strong Lazer Sharps which I recently strenghth tested and they bend before they break.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

When I finally get back down to the OBX to actually fish with some of these fellas with 200 years experience and believe me folks their craggy faces bear witness to their years out in the elements: rolleyes: 

A crusty group indeed Like the Tea Party only less Attractive

I acquired through my secret internet sources 100 10/0 Chinese Circle Hooks, these hooks were not really up to snuff when compared to the 10/0 Gami J Hooks which is what a lot of the Pro's use, but I intend to put them to good use, 100 Hooks for the price of ten Gami's

Why lose a bunch of Owner Custom Hooks costing hundreds when you can keep your costs down times when the Sharks are real real thick...don't be afraid to use cheap tackle

These 10/0 Chinese Hooks are perfect for Sharking both for Biters and for Garbos, they have a pronounced flex to them they are not Brittle, they may bend but they will not break, well at least I think that they will not break (These are untested)

When times get slow out there on the Planks in the middle of the night and all the Drum Rod clickers have fell silent, I often will put on a Closely Trimmed Head from a 5-6 pound Roe Mullet lightly hooked through the lips and chuck that sucker out there into the Darkness.

A Baseball sized Head may not get the distance but it more than makes up for it with a massive scent trail

These Chinese Hooks have the Gap necessary to get penetration when using super sized baits and Gap is where it is at with Big Baits

And talk about Smoking Runs, Big Mullet Heads really produce Several of the "All Time Cut him Off! Cut him Off! Runs" I ever have had on a Drum Rig were from Big Mullet, its scary what you will run into fishing with them.....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Garbo if those are the catch all tackle, a friend of mine has been using the 20/0s with good results. And remember guys, you can catch a fish that has bent the hook but not broke it!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NC-Travis said:


> Yea like I said I had been warned about Gamakatsu circles but I didn't listen and learned the hard way. Now I'm back to my cheap/strong Lazer Sharps which I recently strenghth tested and they bend before they break.


Lazer sharp as in Eagle Claw? jmho,some dern good hooks...

Garbo,hope you can find a way to get down this year..."the redheaded fella" told me some of what's happening,and wishing you the best...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Mike called it......The gap on some circles has A LOT to do with fish coming unbuttoned. The gap of any circle must be large enough for the hook to work right. A big noggin needs a big circle gap to work correctly..


----------

